# Whernside Wild Spots



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

We're thinking of going for a walk up Whernside in a few weeks and were wondering if anyone has wild camped around Ribblehead.

I seem to remember there's a small car park near the station.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=rib...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

Or failing that does anyone know if the people at the pub (The Station Inn) are up for people stopping over in the car park if you eat in the pub. Obvously I can give the pub a ring if I need to.

Any information much appreciated as usual.

Ta.

Paul and Jane


----------



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi. We've stayed in our MH in the pub car park. In fact there were 3 or 4 of us in 'vans. Mind you, we had spent a prodigious amount on food and drink and had sung and played (Folk) in the pub.

PS. The penultimate Saturday of every month it's the 3 Peaks Folk Club at the Settle Social Club. Starts 9pm. Cheap beer. The landlord lets MH's park in the Social Club car park (just for the folk club).


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Ta very much, that was just the sort of info we were after.

I think we'll contact the pub and head up there soon.

Thanks again.

Paul and Jane


----------

